# Horde auf Khaz'goroth



## Shamshiel2404 (1. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
wie sicherlich viele Spieler mitbekommen haben, startet in wenigen Monaten das neue Addon Warlords of Draenor. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich (nach 3 monatiger Pause) mit einigen wenigen Spielern zusammen geschlossen und eine Gilde auf dem Server Khaz'goroth gegründet.
Wir starten gerade bei 0, unsere Gildenstufe ist leider erst Stufe 1, da die Gründung am 31.08.2014 erfolgte und nun der Aufbau und auch das leveln der Gildenstufe auf der Tagesordnung steht. 
Zur kurzen Erklärung, wir Spieler haben uns bei einem anderen Online Spiel kennen gelernt und verbringen dort eigentlich relativ viel Zeit gemeinsam, so dass wir dort auch gemeinsam überlegt haben, was wir für eine Alternative zu dem momentanen Spiel haben und wie es sicherlich bei vielen Online-Gamern ist, haben wir alle die Gemeinsamkeit, dass wir WOW gespielt haben bzw. auch noch spielen. Daraufhin haben wir uns zusammengesetzt und am Aufbau etwas gebastelt und gemeinsam überlegt, auf welchem Server und welche Fraktion wir spielen möchten. 
Zur Serverwahl haben wir bewusst keinen vollen Server ausgesucht, da wir uns halt noch was erarbeiten möchten und wir finden, dass dies auf einem Server mit mittlerer Bevölkerung besser geht, als auf einem vollen Server. Zu dieser Entscheidung gibt es sicherlich viele unterschiedliche Meinungen, aber das soll nun nicht das Thema in diesem Thread sein, oder werden.
Nun ein paar Worte zur Gilde, wir haben einen momentan Ist-Stand von 5 Membern, wobei noch 6 Membern in den nächsten Tagen folgen werden. Wie man sieht, ist es momentan eine kleine gemütliche Gilde, wo sich die Member zum Teil kennen und auch noch kennen lernen werden. Dies sollte für Neueinsteiger, aber auch für alte Hasen interessant sein, da jeder momentan noch die Chance hat, sich mit seinen Stärken und Schwächen in der Gilde zu integrieren und am Aufbau aktiv teilzuhaben. Ich als Gildenmeister bin einer der alten Hasen, ich spiele seit Classic, wobei ich zum Ende des Contents von MOP halt die 3 Monate Pause brauchte. Ich habe einen momentanen GS von 569 und bin Raid erfahren, sowohl durch MOP, wie auch durch vorran gegangene Addons, wo ich immer aktiv geraidet habe. Raidlead bin ich aber nie gewesen, so dass dieser Platz gerne zu WOD vergeben werden kann. Wir als Gilde werden versuchen so schnell wie möglich noch was vom Content zu haben und unsere Member mit Gear auszurüsten, ob es in den wenigen Monaten bis SoO reichen wird, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber auf dem Server finden sich relativ gut Gruppen, mit denen man raiden könnte. 
Was lässt sich sonst noch sagen? 
Neben dem Aufbau der Gilde versuchen wir ebenfalls die Berufe der Member aktiv zu pushen und uns einen Vorrat an Mats anzulegen, so dass wir mit dem kommenden Addon startbereit sind und dann haben wir das Ziel, dass wir aktiv raiden gehen und versuchen dort auch einiges zu reissen. Die Onlinezeiten sind momentan noch sehr schwer zu ermitteln. Ich für meinen Teil bin in der Woche fast jeden Abend online und helfe mit meinem Mainchar beim Aufbau der Member, sei es dass wir Instanzen gehen, oder uns halt als Gruppe für den LFR anmelden. So lernen wir uns was kennen und Member, die den Content nicht aktiv gespielt haben, werden mit der Mechanik der Bosse etwas vertraut, auch wenn der LFR relativ leicht gehalten ist, aber so kommt man schnell an Gear. Danach werden wir versuchen, dass wir den Flex-Mode spielen und wenn dann noch Zeit ist bis zum Addon, werden wir versuchen SoO zu raiden, den Wolf werden wir wohl nicht mehr bekommen, aber das ist in meinen Augen nicht so schlimm, da wir wirklich als Zielsetzung haben, dass wir die Gilde aufbauen und dann aktiv werden mit dem neuen Addon.

Wer also Lust hat uns zu helfen, oder sich mit uns aufs neue Addon vorbereiten möchte, der darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Dies kann durch eine Antwort hier im Forum sein, oder auch Ingame an meinen Main Char. 

Name: Shæmshiel (das æ bekommt man durch die Zahlenkombination ALT (gedrückt halten) 1 4 5 (ohne Leerzeichen))
      Shamshiel - Twink

Ich würde mich über Nachrichten eurer Seits freuen und hoffe, dass wir den einen oder anderen Spieler Ingame erleben und kennenlernen werden.

Ach ja, TS-3 ist natürlich auch vorhanden 


Bis dahin


M.f.G.

Micha


----------

